

Ask HN: What is my job title? - Kristo5747

I have been employed by the same outfit for nearly 10 years doing many things. So much so that I really don't know what my job title is anymore. Every couple of years or so, our HR department changes my title (and that my colleagues) but it still does not "fit".<p>Since I started this job, I have:<p>-written  database stored procedures to update data-stores and create user reports
-taught myself Bash and wrote shell scripts as wrappers to stored procedures, bulk loaders
-taught myself Java and wrote singleton classes for data extraction of hashed data off CMOS hardware and user report generation
-converted singleton classes into runnable classes using server API against Quartz for job scheduling.
-maintained and enhanced C based application for AP/AR reconciliation process.
-taught myself procedural PHP and created web based application to facilitate logging of user report requests across 5 departments in 3 US states.
-Currently converting same application to CakePHP
-Created Knowledge Base for field technicians using jQueryUI,<p>This short list does not include writing specs, documenting SOPs, dealing with vendors and executives, of course.<p>I am thinking that I am a programmer analyst but isn't it too vague? What is my job title?
======
michael_dorfman
First, a question: why do you care? Are you trying to put your CV together,
after 10 years at the same place?

Second: your job title is whatever HR says it is, much as your address is
whatever the post office says it is.

That being said-- based on the list of tasks you itemized,
"Programmer/Analyst" seems to fit. In what way do you find that vague?

~~~
Kristo5747
Spot on. I am a geezer (40 y/o) who wants to get some fresh air and I kinda
need to know what's out there. No hard feelings against my current employer. I
am looking for a challenge and I don't think this is the place.

I find my title vague when I scan the wanted ads.

Recruiters make my head spin as they always seem to look for highly
specialized "<skillset>> gurus" or "<<skillset>> ninjas" and I always end up
comparing with how broad my set of skills are.

How can I be sure this is what an employer may be looking for?

